# Latest additions to the family



## pixmedic (Mar 31, 2017)

two new additions to my wifes vintage toy sewing machine collection. 

Elna Junior. 
hand crank only. all metal body. chainstitch. 
sooo hard to find these with the metal case. some models come with a built in music box that plays when you sew. this one does not have that feature. 



Elna junior by pixmedic, on Flickr

Sears Deco-Matic. 
plastic body. multiple stitches via cams. (very very unusual in these vintage toy machines)
has all 5 cams, runs great, all stitches work.  does straight stitch and 5 additional stitches. 



Sears Deco-Matic by pixmedic, on Flickr




Sears Deco-Matic by pixmedic, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Mar 31, 2017)

Good photos! Very stark and _*collection-like.*_


----------



## limr (Mar 31, 2017)

I knew a woman from South Africa named Elna. I don't think she could sew, though.

They're both super cool-lookin'!


----------



## Designer (Mar 31, 2017)

Congratulations to YLW.  

Where is she finding these?  And all the other ones?  

I have not shown MLW any of the beautiful sewing machines because she has enough expensive hobbies already.  Doesn't need another one.  No space in the house anyway.


----------



## annamaria (Apr 1, 2017)

That's a nice looking machine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

